
Build a Docker-compatible replacement for Dockerfile using buildkit - cpuguy83
https://matt-rickard.com/building-a-new-dockerfile-frontend/
======
rckrd
Author here - thanks for submitting.

Happy to answer any questions. I have some more ideas on more useful
frontends, but I thought I'd publish a simple implementation that others could
follow along with and use it to build their own.

